# Hellenized stuffed onions



## tiger1964 (Apr 10, 2021)

A couple of weeks ago, it was “indoor weather” and the whole weekend, no cooking shows on any of the four PBS stations our cable provides; so we decided to watch some YouTube. Naturally, ended up watching some grilling videos. In one, they showed a hollowed out large onion, wrapped in bacon, and stuffed with ground beef topped with cheddar cheese - sort of a Bacon cheeseburger but in an onion instead of on a bun. Sounds OK, I thought, then mentioned to my wife, “_I betcha that would be better still if we Greek’ed it up a bit, using ground lamb and feta cheese._” Well, that's not technically Greek, but you get the idea.

Well, we got around to it yesterday, and I was very pleased with the results; sorry, I am not much of a photographer. This was in our Saffire kamado, and only the second time I used our new Inkbird remote thermometer, so we could have a probe for each onion (they all stayed within three degrees the entire cooking time). For smoke, hickory chunks and apple chips — I’m a bit low on smoking wood right now so that’s what I had. Anyway, I’ll certainly make this again, perhaps varying ingredients. The hardest part was cutting the onion into a bowl using an apple corer and a spoon; of course I now have a lot of diced onion to use up!


----------



## jmusser (Apr 10, 2021)

That sounds pretty interesting and tasty.  Nice work!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. I’ll be blatantly stealing this idea soon!


----------



## tiger1964 (Apr 10, 2021)

Glad you liked it. Maybe next time I might substitute German, Thai or Indian influences.  Once there's meat and fire... endless options!



jcam222 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I’ll be blatantly stealing this idea soon!





jmusser said:


> That sounds pretty interesting and tasty.  Nice work!


----------

